

Show HN: My Startup - Tweeplayer Launches Open Beta - mickdarling
http://blog.tweeplayer.com/tweeplayer-launches-open-beta

======
JonLim
Interesting idea - if I read it correctly: you track live events and what not
and synchronize the conversations that happen during those events ABOUT those
events.

Right? If so, would there be licensing issues with the live sporting events
and television shows?

~~~
mickdarling
The Tweets are sent out to twitter for anyone to read. These are public
timeline tweets. We are just a twitter client that shows those tweets like any
other twitter client, but delayed and using search to figure out what the best
tweets to show would be.

When someone Tweets within Tweeplayer during when they are watching it on
their DVR at home we are still just sending those tweets out regardless of
content, and linking the moment they tweet with the moment they are watching.

We only plan on incorporating public domain or licensed media directly on the
site for any full conversation.

